# Great day on Erie.



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ended with 14. P10 30/30 was best. Ayu juice lady all took fish. Biggest was 12 lbs. and a couple 10s to go along. 4 by starve. 10 out off cedar point 39 ft. 

My son had a ball. And caught the big fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job! Makes me want to call into sick to work and pull the boat up there. Your son definitely looks like he had a blast.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow that is a batch of fish. Great job. The smile on the young mans face is priceless..


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Great Job! Good for you guys!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Great day to take your son. Glad you got into them! Way to go.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Now that is a smile... very nice


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice catch, and your son look's so happy, he could just smile!!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keep those young one fishing!! Awesome memories!


----------



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

I usually have at least one of the three in the boat with me. It's a ton of fun watching them catch eyes. 

Few pics from this summer and fall. Proud dad here.. Sorry


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow the bellies on them fish!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Now those are some awesome pictures wally111. Times you and your kids will never forget. 
The best moments I ever had with my Dad were fishing. The best times I ever had with my 2 girls who are now all grown up. Were fishing with them and pictures just like those. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishface23 (Nov 28, 2015)

Great Memories and a great Sport they will enjoy. Nice Job Guys!!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome job man! These moments will go along way with this young men forever! Great catch...Great pics....and most importantly...great dad!


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

those smiles are priceless. i remember the first salmon trip on michigan with my 2 heathens,,,,,,they both had that 
"not so fresh look on there faces after chuming". my oldest is a walleye master and the other 1,,,,you can't get him on the lake.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Great memories for you all!!! I also have kids that love to be on lake, and others that can't stand to look at my boat in the garage!!! But to even have one kid that want's to go, means that you have a partner for life!!! Way to go.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

your boy looks like hes going to be the best first mate the rest of your lives I never had that kinda fun at that age but only took a litte eye to get me and my brothers "hooked" haha way to get them I'm jealous I'm not out there


----------



## Claude Richey (Aug 21, 2014)

wally111 said:


> Ended with 14. P10 30/30 was best. Ayu juice lady all took fish. Biggest was 12 lbs. and a couple 10s to go along. 4 by starve. 10 out off cedar point 39 ft.
> 
> My son had a ball. And caught the big fish.


----------



## Claude Richey (Aug 21, 2014)

Pleas explain 30/30 with p10,


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

30 feet of line out with a smithwick perfect 10, clip a 1oz weight on, let out 30 more feet of line.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> 30 feet of line out with a smithwick perfect 10, clip a 1oz weight on, let out 30 more feet of line.


??? How does that work? do you then handline them in, how do you get the swivel past the top eye in the rod??


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Clip on weight. Just unclip it on the way In. Here's the best picture I could find quick. Hope it kinda helps


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Weights are attached with a pinch pad release....typically a red offshore.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

MageeEast said:


> Weights are attached with a pinch pad release....typically a red offshore.


Thank you very much, that explains it!!


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

What swivel. Clip the weight on with a OR16 clip from Off Shore Tackle


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Let 30 feet of line out clip on the snap weight. Let 30 more feet of line out and clip on your planer board. Once you get a fish or want to just reel in take board off. Reel in the 30 feet of line unclip the weight and reel down to your lure.


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

No swivel it is a snap weight that clips on and off your line like the inline boards do.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

1more said:


> ??? How does that work? do you then handline them in, how do you get the swivel past the top eye in the rod??


Ok so when the fish bites you reel in to board then you unclip it, then you reel in 30 feet of line then unsnap a 1 ounce weight,they are usually attached by a snap on weight or rubber band... Then your line is clean for another 30 feet to p10


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

1more said:


> ??? How does that work? do you then handline them in, how do you get the swivel past the top eye in the rod??


What they do is let 30 ft out then use a clip on 1 oz. weight then leave another 30 ft out,, when you reel in and come to the weight just unclip it, keeping line tight and then reel in the rest of the way,,,, hope this helps,, we all have to learn sometime,, like I say to my daughters when they make fun of my computer skills or lack of,, remember I had to teach you how to use a spoon!!! good luck fishing,, just have fun..


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job its great to see the smiles on kids faces with a big fish my daughter is 35 years old and I still love them smiles.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Panfisher1402 said:


> What swivel. Clip the weight on with a OR16 clip from Off Shore Tackle


Have you ever lost a clip and weight before doing it that way. as we all know those pads don't last very long.


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

1more said:


> Have you ever lost a clip and weight before doing it that way. as we all know those pads don't last very long.


Not with the OR16 it has the pin. Get the line behind the pin and you are usually good to go.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

1more said:


> ??? How does that work? do you then handline them in, how do you get the swivel past the top eye in the rod??


he clip the weight or use ruber band,to main line,30' from lure,no swivel.
when you bring the fish,you rip the ruber band with weight from line.
if you use heavy clip with weight,you take the clip of and continue bringing line in.
the heavy clip has pin in mitel sticking above the pads,when you close the clip,the line can not jump out over that pin.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

1more said:


> ??? How does that work? do you then handline them in, how do you get the swivel past the top eye in the rod??


You don't use a swivel at the 30 foot mark, you use snap wt. or attach with a rubber band.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

JC heir said:


> You don't use a swivel at the 30 foot mark, you use snap wt. or attach with a rubber band.


Sorry snag
Didn't see your reply


----------



## Yardman (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job getting the boy out! Those are some nice looking fish! Where did u launch from?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yardman said:


> Great job getting the boy out! Those are some nice looking fish! Where did u launch from?


Report is from almost a month ago.


----------



## Yardman (Feb 17, 2015)

My bad. I read thru the whole thread too! Lol. Not fishing has got me all cranked up!


----------

